

Offer HN: free dedicated server for October on Uptano. LIMIT REACHED - staunch
https://uptano.com/

======
throwaway8908
No IRC? From <https://uptano.com/aup>:

    
    
      UPTANO's services may only be used for lawful purposes. Users may not use UPTANO's Services to engage in, foster, or promote illegal, abusive, or irresponsible behavior, including:
      ...
      Internet Relay Chat IRC servers, bots, clients, or anything related to IRC.

~~~
Karunamon
Not sure I appreciate the implication that IRC is somehow unlawful.

~~~
staunch
Hah! Me neither. Updated. The idea was only to prohibit public IRC uses, since
they tend to attract the naughty people. Running your own private IRC stuff is
fine. I've been on IRC for ~15 years myself.

~~~
pnathan
What do you mean, public IRC uses?

~~~
staunch
Some people run private IRC servers for their company/friends and that's
something we want to allow. We just want to prohibit public IRC
servers/clients/bots because they tend to be a magnet for network/server
attacks.

------
staunch
Giving away some free servers during October to some fellow HN'ers. The beta
code is good for one server hardware claim and 500 GB of bandwidth during
October.

Uptano is my new project and I'm looking for early adopters and feedback.
Enjoy, and Thanks!

 _Edit:_ Opened up some more slots for people.

------
mukyu
I cannot seem to find any information on what kind of connectivity they
have/peering. Also, do you get anything like iKVM or even a way to power cycle
it?

It sounds like anything you run is going to be virtualized anyways or at least
under a hypervisor, or else why the 7.5GB of RAM?

~~~
staunch
We'll be adding remote console support. You can shutdown and reboot your
servers from the web.

Our network is currently connected to nLayer, Tiscali, PCCW/BTN, and peered
with Equinix and a bunch of others. We'll be adding a number of additional
providers as well. Our US West1 location is in downtown LA, where just about
everyone has a presence.

Yes, your hardware is dedicated to you alone, but you launch virtualized
instances on it. They run on OpenVZ, which has very minimal performance
overhead compared with things like Xen.

Thanks for the questions.

------
jackpirate
I am TAing a course on computer security this quarter, and was just looking
for a hosting provider to set up a CTF server for the students to play around
with. I would need the hosting for November and the first week of December as
well. Could I get this promo extended that long?

~~~
staunch
This one is for October. Try sending me an email (jake@uptano.com) in November
and I'll try to help you out.

------
barlo
Why limit the number of VMs, rather than just have it limited directly by
memory?

For example, why can't I have three instances with 2gb of memory and two with
768mb?

It would make it pull the trigger.

~~~
staunch
Larger hardware profiles will have higher server limits. These are the
"Standard Small" hardware profile, so splitting it up into 4 servers seems
sufficient for most people.

How many would you want to run on this hardware? 5?

~~~
barlo
I'd personally go as high as 6-8 in some scenarios. You can do a good bit with
512mb of memory of it's only doing a single task. Sometimes it's nice to keep
things separated and compartmentalized.

~~~
staunch
For larger hardware profiles the limit will definitely be higher. Current
plans are for Standard Medium and Standard Large to be 6 and 8, respectively.
So far no one seems to need more that that. Thanks for the feedback.

------
wmf
That's funny; I've never seen a 7.5 GB DIMM before. And I didn't know they
still make 120 GB disks.

~~~
hmottestad
I would assume 0.5GB is for the virtualization.

As for the drive space, maybe it's an SSD, though I'm being very hopeful. Or
maybe it's a bigger disk with a bunch of images on it so you can quickly
create a virtual machine without waiting for a network drive.

~~~
staunch
These are 10K RPM RAID1 hard disks, but we will be rolling out SSD options in
the very near future.

------
dylanpyle
I'm getting a "limit reached" message. I guess that's it then?

~~~
staunch
Sorry about that. Updated the title. I have been increasing the limit
repeatedly to make room for more people, but it looks like there's going to be
far more than I can allow in right now ;-)

I hope to offer something to everyone that signed up now but didn't make it in
this time. Thanks for checking it out.

------
lolwutreddit
I signed up to check it out, and it definitely looks cool... The connection is
lightning fast, but I'm wondering what other server options you'll have in the
future. I'd love to have a few servers that are I/O beasts, and others full of
128GB or 256GB of RAM. Right now, we pay so much to Amazon each month, and
we're playing with other options.

~~~
staunch
Yeah, we're going to announce a number of new hardware profiles in the coming
weeks. We'll eventually have a number of "extreme" hardware profiles that are
specialized for certain use cases.

